# 2 Week Wait Chat Room meet ups



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Lunchtime 2WW Chat Every Weekday 1 - 2 pm

Evening 2WW Chats 8 - 9.30pm

​
*Message from the Chat Team *

We now have the ladies in waiting (2ww) Subroom 

Please feel free to come in at any time, and bring fellow
2WWers with you from the Lounge .

These chats are a time for 2WWers to gather and chat if
needed. By setting times for these chats, it's hoped that
people will get used to them, and start to gather regularly 

As its a treatment room too, there's a good chance you will
come across other who have been on a 2WW or may be about
to start it for the first time. 
So we can all help each
other maybe.

Though these chats will not be 'manned' as such, please feel
free to pop back into the lounge if ya all alone.
We are always
happy to try and help 2WWers, as we've pretty much all been
through it at one time or other. 

Please dont feel alone, come find us and chat to us.

Hope this has helped.

Take care and have a great 2WW

​


----------



## kathrynj (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Dizzie Squirrel,
I tried to go into the chat room yesterday and couldn't work out how to write anything, although I could read other people's.  I did read the chat room guide but still didn't get it - not really great with computers!

I got some quite strong period like pains last night, day 8 after ET and am really worried that may mean it's not worked.  Do you know if this is common and could still lead to  ?  I'm feeling very stressed and near to tears a lot of the time.  A lot of this is the hormones I know but feel like I'm going crazy!
Thanks,
Kathryn


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Kathryn  
Hello sorry you couldnt work out where to type, 
there is a grey bar at the bottom of the screen, plac eyour cursor there and type then press send or
hit rtn on your keyboard. would you lik eto meet me there now/shortly to try 

as to your symptoms sadly no one can say for sure if its a good or bad sign, but it is a common sign
in the 2ww so dont whatever you do lose hope !!!!
some members say they had pains and got a bfp and others get no pains and get a bfp so it really is personal


----------



## kathrynj (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Dizzie Squirrel,
Thanks for your reply,  could I meet you there and just check it works, got to get back to my work in a short while,
Kathryn


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am there now hun


----------



## kathrynj (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry,
now I can't get chat room to load - did that ok yesterday.  May be my connection, will check with DP tonight, he's an IT geek!
Many thanks,
K


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

If I am online - just post and I will meet you OK ?

Dont work to hard


----------



## Illy (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Dizzy,

I'm not sure how to use the chat room.  I tried it today at 1pm, but I couldn't work it out.  
Could you help. 

Thank you
elona


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi elona
Check out the first link for tecnical help, and the second for more info about the chat room 
Post again if you still need help
~Dizzi~

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=204515.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=453.0


----------



## Alex42 (May 26, 2009)

HI Dizzie Squirrel

I just found this thread, I normally am on the IM cycle buddies one..hope you dont mind if I pop in. I had egg transfer last thursday 20/8 at I.M. (day 2 DE). I know it is very personal but... I dont feel different right now. Maybe 5 days after ET is a bit early but I start panicking.
As far as you know, have there been women who got a BFP even without symptoms?

Thanks a lot!
Alex


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Alex
Posting all over FF is fine - why not pop along to the chat room and have a natter the 2ww is very difficult 
and no two symptoms ever mean the same thing, leaving us totaly confused!
Good luck  may see you in chat soon
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

lunchtime 2ww Chat


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

We  have a small group of 2ww ladies  in chat now.  Why not come and join us ?

Luv  sue


----------



## Oestre (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello,

Didn't make it at lunchtime but just wanted to say Hi as I got my first +ve test today from a urine strip (I've been flg really queasy with sore boobs for a week - getting worse by the day!).

Hope me and the blasties make it through to next week when the GP test is on for!!

Sue  

By the way I think this is such a great website - well done and Big Love to everyone who keeps it going!!(even if I haven;t quite got the hang of it yet! ;-) ).


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya

please  come into the chat room  anytime hon. That last 2ww message  was from last year, we've not had 2ww chat
slots  for a while now .

Hope to see ya  in chat  soon 

luv sue


----------



## George250 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Im new to FF.  I am currently on my 2WW and going   and I am in desperate need of some  .

Unfortunately I can't seem to load chat.  I have done the Java download (i think I already had it anyhow) and it still won't allow me.  I have run it and not saved it.  All it is saying is it may take a few moments to load.  Then it does nothing.  Infact the first time it froze my hole computer and i had to Cntl+Alt+del to come out of it..  
Any ideas

George


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya 
here's a link to the chat help page , hope its helpful

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=204515.0

Also we have a 2ww thread frequently asked questions

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Hope you get into chat soon, but in the meantime , one of my best tips

would be to post on the 'starting out and diagnosis' thread. so the mods can welcome you , and

give you other links to useful info on the site 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

luv sue


----------



## George250 (Mar 21, 2010)

I still cant get into the chat room.  Really strange!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey George, Have you downloaded Java??


----------



## honky (May 15, 2010)

Hi, Im new to FF. Having DIUI and had tx friday. On 2 ww. Feeling very weird. Would love to speak to others going through the same experience. Also have to take final injection, pregnol,  on wednesday, was not told a time, told anytime, can any of you recommend a "best" time? .


----------



## Autumn Jade (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Dizzy Squirrel! Where is the Register button for reminders?? I tried clicking on the word but it didn't seem to be a button- sorry for being totally dim!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ooops! Sorry    Autumn Jade the register button was when these chats were linked to the calendar  
Sadly we dont have a set chat for these anymore however 
we do have a whole new subroom! open 24/7 just pop into chat and say hi, 
someone is bound to be on their 2ww too!


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

We hav a few  2ww ladies  in chat at the moment , anyone fancy a chat ? 

Just  click the link below , and it will take ya to  the 'welcome room' in chat .

Luv sue


----------



## KtHK (Dec 22, 2009)

to dizzie squirrel

Are we on the same wait?  I had 3 embryos transfered last Monday, 18th.  I had severe cramping two days after and again 4 days after and now 7 days after.  Some good days some very bad days. I am not sure if they were 3-5 day embryos as they were frozen when I started my period early in the fresh.

It really does feel like period pains.  I have read that about half the women who get BFP's report cramping and half do not.  One point mentioned was that the hormones we are taking cause the ligaments to stretch and contract and that can cause crampy feelings.  I am trying to keep it in mind that it is that and nothing more.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

KtHK

Hi, I am not on a 2ww hun, I do however wish you well with yours 
        

Why not join the cyclebuddies threads and meet/chat with others having treatment/testing
at the same time as you ?

~Dizzi~


----------

